

Why LinkedIN Should Have A Virtual Currency - lmohdlp
http://www.skepticgeek.com/socialweb/why-linkedin-should-have-a-virtual-currency/

======
tbgvi
I don't use LinkedIn much so maybe I'm missing something, but what exactly
would people use credits for? Virtual currency has been very successful for
games, but LinkedIn doesn't have any games.

If their developer program is successful and 3rd party app developers utilize
virtual currency then it would make more sense (like what Facebook is planning
with credits)

